# Wire bead tires vs. folding tires



## MadisonBiker (Feb 3, 2012)

Why would you buy a wire beaded tire that weighs 50-70 grams more than the same tire in a folding/non-wire design? The wire bead will be hidden inside of the rim and not offer any more puncture resistance than the folding tire? Educate me...please! Thanks!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

cost.....wire bead tires are generally cheaper than folding tires

I use them both and really don't notice much difference...


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Wire-bead tires are cheaper and have more available sizes in some brands. Eg, Conti Gator Skins are readily available in 28 and 32 mms with wire beads, but hard to find in folders except in 23 and 25 mm. I agree with you and prefer folders, even if they cost a little more.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Cost mainly, though wire beads are sometimes a little easier to install. Because the wire bead is stiffer, it tends to assume and hold its circular shape, and it can be easier to get it properly seated all the way around. The kevlar beads are also sometimes made a little tighter (shorter) so that their slight stretch will not let them go loose. That can make them harder to put on the first time.

Not a huge difference either way. As for weight vs. cost, you might ask whether it's worth 15 or 20 dollars a tire to reduce rotating weight by a net 8-10%, considering the total weight of rim, tube, tire, rimstrip and spoke nipples will be 800 gm or more.


----------



## MadisonBiker (Feb 3, 2012)

Good info. Thanks everyone! I will pay the extra to get the lighter tire.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Good choice. I agree with JCavilia that wire beads are SOMETIMES easier to mount. I haven't used wire beads in a long time. I used to buy them for my commuter bike because they were inexpensive. But I'm retired so...


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

> But I'm retired so. . . .


I'm not . . .



Mr. Versatile said:


> I haven't used wire beads in a long time. I used to buy them for my commuter bike because they were inexpensive. ..


I still do . . .

Unless I happen to find a good deal on a folder.


----------

